# Would you kill your invert/spider if



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Would you kill it if at the last second you realise that it will be unretrievable.
Right before it disappears in that deep crack on the wall/floor, neighbor's bedroom.. or would you let it escape?

This is a split second decision so don't think too much about it before answering.
we can analyse the answers later even if you change your mind.

It would kill me knowing that it's my fault but i would.

-J


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

i've done it before and would do it again without hesitation


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I've contemplated doing it .... I almost lost a very nervous and skittish H.mac female in my bedroom, and through my own fault was very nearly forced into a situation of killing the spider before it made for a hasty retreat down the sides of the built in wardrobe - but luckily I managed to contain it in the end.

The thing being is we have two young children in our household and you have to put the safety of them and others first - I can't begin to contemplate what the effects of a venomous bite from a H.mac or other OW spider would have on a young child ... doesn't bare thinking about really.
-P


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Without hesitation, i wouldn't want anyone to get bitten by one of mine tbh.


----------



## halfmanhalftarantula (Dec 7, 2011)

I've often thought what I would do in this situation - and I am fairly certain I would kill it - I just wouldn't want anyone to get hurt by one of my escaped Tarantulas


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

maybe i was a little short with my answer and should expand a little :lol2:

when keeping untrainable wild creatures we do so at our own risk, we don't know until we are bitten whether we are allergic (applies to each and every species separately ).
i wouldn't like to be responsible and have to explain to someones family why their family member was hospitalised due to a bite from one of my charges.

not only do we have a duty of care towards our inverts, we have a duty of care towards everyone else that may become involved through no fault of their own.

however, should some chav ever break into my house then i wish him a plague of 100 Poecis to descend in almighty fury upon his face and genitalia :2thumb:


----------



## Joshpantherchameleon (Nov 24, 2011)

Lmao @ the Chav rant looool 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.799218,0.308900


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

yes I would, I'd feel bad but I'd rather it was dead and unable to sting/bite anybody else than to have it alive but in an unknown place.


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

lucozade3000 said:


> Would you kill it if at the last second you realise that it will be unretrievable.
> Right before it disappears in that deep crack on the wall/floor, neighbor's bedroom.. or would you let it escape?


For me, this is too subjective. It depends on the person and the invert in question. I've got three kids, two dogs and a bird - none of which I'd want bitten by a free-range T. But I'd be thinking that the OW's in this instance would be a clencher - and knowing that all of then will bite but would also sooner bolt and hide - then no, I wouldn't. They'd come back out at some point to be caught and I'd just make sure everyone knew that they were wandering without a leash.


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

I wouldn't be able to. Physically I wouldn't be able to kill it.
Is that bad of me? I don't have kids, cats, dogs ect. 

I think if I did have children, I wouldn't keep anything that could cause them harm anyway (not directed at other members, just personal choice).


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

I look at it like this, I've always had animals. Dogs, cats, mice, rats, rabbits, G/Pigs, hamster, fish, rep's and spiders.

If I'd kill a spider then I'd have to also be willing to kill one of the other animals. Even when the two border collies are knocking seven colours of excrement out of each other we just break them up, keep calm and carry on. I had a rat do a runner where I couldn't get at her to retrieve her - just waited and fetched some "noms" out and she was back no problem.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

boxofsorrows said:


> I look at it like this, I've always had animals. Dogs, cats, mice, rats, rabbits, G/Pigs, hamster, fish, rep's and spiders.
> 
> If I'd kill a spider then I'd have to also be willing to kill one of the other animals. Even when the two border collies are knocking seven colours of excrement out of each other we just break them up, keep calm and carry on. I had a rat do a runner where I couldn't get at her to retrieve her - just waited and fetched some "noms" out and she was back no problem.



If your dog decided to attack and savage a child or any other person for that matter (and it does happen) .... would you consider killing the animal to save and preserve the life of another human?
-P


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

I would do it for the same reasons as Paul, I have two young children in the house and if one of my OW's got out and I had the split second to make a decision, the spider would lose but I, like everyone else, try to prevent these things from happening as much as possible and hopefully will never have to actually do it


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

Paul c 1 said:


> If your dog decided to attack and savage a child or any other person for that matter (and it does happen) .... would you consider killing the animal to save and preserve the life of another human?
> -P


Now that is a point that the original question didn't expand upon : victory: 
Would I preserve one life over another in that situation - naturally yes. Would I try to avoid it coming down to that point - also yes.

Going back to the original question, if I was in a position to be able to kill the free-range invert, then I'd surely be in the position to capture it and avoid having a mess to clean up


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

unfortunately the invert would loose here...although I'm thinking of making and invert escape free room, so any escapees can be caught easily.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> maybe i was a little short with my answer and should expand a little :lol2:
> 
> when keeping untrainable wild creatures we do so at our own risk, we don't know until we are bitten whether we are allergic (applies to each and every species separately ).
> i wouldn't like to be responsible and have to explain to someones family why their family member was hospitalised due to a bite from one of my charges.
> ...


h.macs or s.calceatum's would do a better job.:lol2:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have never been put into a situation where I would need to kill one of my spiders, whenever one has got out and done a runner down the counter it was easily retreived with a fishnet or tub.

If I was in a situation where there is a risk of the spider biting anyone else through my own stupid judgement and actions then I probibly would and then kick myself afterward for allowing it to happen in the first place.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> h.macs or s.calceatum's would do a better job.:lol2:


i have hundreds of Poecis though and only around a dozen macs and just six Stroppypelma calceatum :2thumb:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

Malti said:


> unfortunately the invert would loose here...although I'm thinking of making and invert escape free room, so any escapees can be caught easily.


years ago i built a brick purpose built bug house, complete with 'airlock', totally sealed or so i thought. Yet still i found a few Nephila juvis in the Eucalyptus tree next to it! :lol2:
They either escaped on me or through the 1mm filtration mesh on the vent :whistling2:


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> i have hundreds of Poecis though and only around a dozen macs and just six Stroppypelma calceatum :2thumb:


i reckon those few would do it- khanidge knows somebody who ended up on a respirator after an h.mac bite- & that was a juv with a 3" span!:gasp:


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> i reckon those few would do it- khanidge knows somebody who ended up on a respirator after an h.mac bite- & that was a juv with a 3" span!:gasp:


That would probably be Graham Wright, i remember it well, but it was due to secondary bacterial infection not the venom so possible to end up that way from a bite from any T


----------



## Ged (Nov 9, 2009)

If it was something like a stick insect or millipede or anything else which is generally docile or can't really harm humans I would let it go. As it might come back or I've known my neighbour since I was a baby so she is really understanding so she wouldn't mind and if it turned up around her house she would tell me to come around and get it. 

But if it was something like an OBT or something aggressive, fast or harmful to humans or dogs I would kill it. 

Although I don't really know what I would do in that situation, this is just what I think I would do.


----------



## craighemming (Feb 10, 2011)

I would do it in an instant. No matter how heart breaking it is. It would not be worth the damage that could be caused


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

I have two Chile Roses, and no, I wouldn't/couldn't. I can't kill insects that wander into my living room, never mind my own pets with names. If I had more 'dangerous' T's, i'd like to think I would, but who knows at that second what you'd do?


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

craighemming said:


> I would do it in an instant. No matter how heart breaking it is. It would not be worth the damage that could be caused


This I exactly why I couldn't (in the context of this thread) - it's based on an assumption of what **might** happen and that is something not even the most experienced keepers can say. 

Ali did the first ever catch-cup on the B. albopilosa - now she loves the T's but they're my thing and she admires them from a distance. I could have asked her to simply "guide" the hairy one back down my arm, but common sense told me to simply ask her to pop a cup over him. She's said since I first got the spiders that if one escaped, she'd just pop something over it and leave it safe until I got home.


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> maybe i was a little short with my answer and should expand a little :lol2:
> 
> when keeping untrainable wild creatures we do so at our own risk, we don't know until we are bitten whether we are allergic (applies to each and every species separately ).
> i wouldn't like to be responsible and have to explain to someones family why their family member was hospitalised due to a bite from one of my charges.
> ...


 
Could'nt agree more Fella


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> This I exactly why I couldn't (in the context of this thread) - it's based on an assumption of what **might** happen and that is something not even the most experienced keepers can say.
> 
> Ali did the first ever catch-cup on the B. albopilosa - now she loves the T's but they're my thing and she admires them from a distance. I could have asked her to simply "guide" the hairy one back down my arm, but common sense told me to simply ask her to pop a cup over him. She's said since I first got the spiders that if one escaped, she'd just pop something over it and leave it safe until I got home.


experienced keepers will always tell you to assume the worst case scenario.

we aren't talking about slow, docile species like Brachypelma and Grammostola, but Pterinochilus, Ceratogyrus, Heteroscodra and the like.

IF it's not possible to safely catch the spiderling/juvenile then a swift, downward movement of an open palm quickly stops any risk of escape to another house and possible damage to other people


----------



## TeamCockroach (Nov 22, 2010)

If any of mine escaped they could only go into my bedroom as there are no gaps in the floor or ceiling at all in my room. I'd only kill one if it was going out the window but other then that I'd just pull out the furniture etc until I found, caught and rehomed it safely. Only thing that puzzles me on this much discussed topic though is that if you had time to grab a shoe or wahtever and splat it then surely you could grab a cup or a box type thing and trap it? Sure, if in a hurry to stop it escaping then you might catch some of its legs or even end up cutting it in half with the cup but theres still a good chance of recapture.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

TeamCockroach said:


> If any of mine escaped they could only go into my bedroom as there are no gaps in the floor or ceiling at all in my room. I'd only kill one if it was going out the window but other then that I'd just pull out the furniture etc until I found, caught and rehomed it safely. Only thing that puzzles me on this much discussed topic though is that if you had time to grab a shoe or wahtever and splat it then surely you could grab a cup or a box type thing and trap it? Sure, if in a hurry to stop it escaping then you might catch some of its legs or even end up cutting it in half with the cup but theres still a good chance of recapture.


That's why i mentioned that the escapee must get the unretrievable status so you wouldn't use a cup to catch it but a book, rock or bare hands to prevent it escaping forever.
I don't carry a cup around with me and i would certainly not have time to gab a cup on the other side of the room.
And i always wear shoes...

-J


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

here's my answer

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/542529-had-kill-one-my-ts.html

: victory:


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

Higgt4 said:


> here's my answer
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/542529-had-kill-one-my-ts.html
> 
> : victory:


I remember that story... PERFECT example. Thanks for pitching in.

-J


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> years ago i built a brick purpose built bug house, complete with 'airlock', totally sealed or so i thought. Yet still i found a few Nephila juvis in the Eucalyptus tree next to it! :lol2:
> They either escaped on me or through the 1mm filtration mesh on the vent :whistling2:


I should destroy this post or the missus will make me buy a house far away for just the bugs...and be pissed if i stay there :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

i have one very nosey cat, who i value more than all of my tarantulas and scorpions combined. he has feelings and he knows his place, the spiders do not. if i had to i _think_ i would. i say that now, but i've never been in the situation where i've been face to face with a Heteroscodra who wants to stab me with his knife which he apparently has lol...

spiders, from what i have read, have a poorly developed cns, so the way they feel pain is different. i can't see a hit with a boot or something would cause them an awful lot, if any, pain


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

My Pokie and Stirmi, Yes withought a shaddow of doubt (dont want anyone getting bitten or those hairs flying around), my GBB, Boehemi and New River, No


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

whenever i doing something with my T's which could involve them escaping i do have a container with a lid off ready just incase one does decide to go for it, ive only had to use it once but the T didnt get far down behind a set of drawers. 

However, i dont have any kids and the only person that lives in this house is myself, so i carnt really say what i would do in that sort of situation im sure that in a split second many people would do the opposite to what they have said on here. The mind reacts in a instant and the result isnt always what we want. Its like sort of a reflex.

Thinking about it now, with the T's ive got now id try my best to capture it because the only person that could be harmed is myself.


----------



## Lu Lizard (Jul 24, 2011)

Oh, I love these kind of hypothetical scenarios!

As the evening progresses, further information should be revealed by lucozade3000. For example, the T in question is critically endangered and there are only a dozen left in existence. Or that the venom of this particular T has recently been found as a cure for a terminal illness.

Joking aside this is a great thread and I'm really enjoying reading everyone's views. It has certainly made me think this evening and it seems that it has prompted others to really consider the responsibility that is needed with any venomous or 'bitey' animal.

Brilliant post!:no1:


----------



## boxofsorrows (Nov 7, 2011)

chapmand said:


> whenever i doing something with my T's which could involve them escaping i do have a container with a lid off ready just incase one does decide to go for it, ive only had to use it once but the T didnt get far down behind a set of drawers.
> 
> However, i dont have any kids and the only person that lives in this house is myself, so i carnt really say what i would do in that sort of situation im sure that in a split second many people would do the opposite to what they have said on here. The mind reacts in a instant and the result isnt always what we want. Its like sort of a reflex.
> 
> Thinking about it now, with the T's ive got now id try my best to capture it because the only person that could be harmed is myself.


This was my point exactly. You've assessed the possible scenario's and made plans before and for the unexpected.


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

boxofsorrows said:


> This was my point exactly. You've assessed the possible scenario's and made plans before and for the unexpected.


you can't make plans for the unexpected...it's the unexpected, so you can't be prepared for it...otherwise it would be expected :whistling2:


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> you can't make plans for the unexpected...it's the unexpected, so you can't be prepared for it...otherwise it would be expected :whistling2:


*cough* Expect the unexpected :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

ojo said:


> *cough* Expect the unexpected :lol2:


i don't expect to be faced with a tsunami.. do i still plan for it  ?


----------



## ojo (Jun 8, 2011)

Naturally Tom, Everyone knows in the event of a Tsunami, you grab the fattest person to you for a bouyance aid


----------



## 8and6 (Jan 19, 2010)

ojo said:


> Naturally Tom, Everyone knows in the event of a Tsunami, you grab the fattest person to you for a bouyance aid



keep one around 24-7 do you, just in case of unexpected Tsunami? :lol2:


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> keep one around 24-7 do you, just in case of unexpected Tsunami? :lol2:


i'm hi-tech. i just wear an inflated life jacket all the time.

right.. that's enough of this tom-foolery.. lol


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't expect to be faced with a tsunami.. do i still plan for it  ?


I did...I know how to swim and bought a rubber ducky


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

I think I'd have to. I have a Boy I've become quite attached to and as I only have a pokie atm, I'm pretty sure he'd kill the cats


----------



## Lucybug (May 10, 2011)

spinnin_tom said:


> i don't expect to be faced with a tsunami.. do i still plan for it  ?


Yes because we deal with tsunami's everyday, feed them, use tweezers to go through the tsunami's enclosure .... you dumb dumb :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hazza12 (Apr 16, 2009)

hard one tbh iv had a Chilo juvie exape recently its still loose i was just about to squish it as i saw it going into the blind spot of my room "behind vivs and mess ect" but then it jumped down the side :/ so i couldn't do anything no sprays can be used as some my spiders are on the vivs so im just keeping room closed ect searching for it every now and then but i should of stopped it earlyer :/


----------



## spinnin_tom (Apr 20, 2011)

hazza12 said:


> hard one tbh iv had a Chilo juvie exape recently its still loose i was just about to squish it as i saw it going into the blind spot of my room "behind vivs and mess ect" but then it jumped down the side :/ so i couldn't do anything no sprays can be used as some my spiders are on the vivs so im just keeping room closed ect searching for it every now and then but i should of stopped it earlyer :/


go tidy your room :whip:


----------



## Pookie Bear (Jun 21, 2011)

I would squash one of my collection in an instant if I thought it might be a threat to another human being or one of my cats. I have asked myself this question before I've no doubt whatsoever. Of course, I do my best to ensure that I never have to do anything of the sort, but I won't hesitate.


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> however, should some chav ever break into my house then i wish him a plague of 100 Poecis to descend in almighty fury upon his face and genitalia :2thumb:


LMFAO hahahhahahaha, i might just let my OBT out in my step sons room with his chavy mates, and put T Stirmi Urticating hairs in his underwear draw hoooohahahaha!!!! Revenge is mine all mine.......

Anyway back to normality, yes i would kill it in an instant, no way do i wanna start apologizing to all and sundry for a stupid moment of, oh it will be ok! if something like a T Escapes and its an OW or TS and i couldn't get it or kill it, then i'm pulling everything out and lifting floor boards n all kinds of shxt or the wife will kill me....and about the dog thing, i have 3 dogs if one savaged a child i would put it down myself without hesitation and hold myself responsible for not recognizing the signs:bash::whip:


----------



## jondee84 (Jun 1, 2011)

Personally I think if I made a split decision id try and contain it.....whether this would then leaving me regretting my decision then I don't know!

But where I have my spiders, if one took a run for it, I'd be pretty confident of getting him/her back.


----------



## Spider jake (Nov 6, 2011)

You guys already know that i struggle with killing crickets let alone my spiders :blush:


----------



## kris74 (May 10, 2011)

Personally, if my neighbour was bitten by one of my escaped charges then I'd do the decent thing and kill it with a shovel. After I retrieved and rehoused the spider I'd buy a decent lock and hope it didn't escape and bite anyone else as my rapidly depleting neighbours might start arousing suspicion..


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

I couldn't do it, I did have an obt make a bolt for it and escape before I'd even put the lid of her tank down. It did cross my mind for a split second to hit her with it as she was running away but I just couldn't and felt guilty for even thinking about it. I had to move practically all the furniture in the room but I did get her back.

It would probably be different if there were kids in the house but I have to agree with Forever_21 that I wouldn't be keeping the more venomous sp if there were. It would just cause me way too much stress thinking that one might have or is going to escape.


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

It's been mentioned a few times in this thread with regards to some people who wouldn't have children and keep Old Worlds or the so called "hotter" species of tarantula's in the same household - .... I really can't see the issue tbh, personally speaking my collection is kept away from my kids in a seperate and secure part of my house - all my spiders are in secure, sealed, screw on or clip tight enclosures, and as far as i'm concerned i'm more than a responsible keeper and to this day haven't had an escapee. I think it's a shame to suggest that you wouldn't be prepared to keep OW spiders if you ever had children - look at this way, ..how many people keep dogs and cats around children and it rarely gets frowned upon, infact it's considered the norm in most cases - but just how many times a year do you see or read somewhere in the media stories of children being attacked and severely injured or in some instances mauled to death by their beloved and domesticated dog of feline pets?
-P


----------



## Leanne47 (Mar 24, 2009)

Paul c 1 said:


> It's been mentioned a few times in this thread with regards to some people who wouldn't have children and keep Old Worlds or the so called "hotter" species of tarantula's in the same household - .... I really can't see the issue tbh, personally speaking my collection is kept away from my kids in a seperate and secure part of my house - all my spiders are in secure, sealed, screw on or clip tight enclosures, and as far as i'm concerned i'm more than a responsible keeper and to this day haven't had an escapee. I think it's a shame to suggest that you wouldn't be prepared to keep OW spiders if you ever had children - look at this way, ..how many people keep dogs and cats around children and it rarely gets frowned upon, infact it's considered the norm in most cases - but just how many times a year do you see or read somewhere in the media stories of children being attacked and severely injured or in some instances mauled to death by their beloved and domesticated dog of feline pets?
> -P



That's fine if that's how you feel, it's your choice. It's just a personal preference of mine to not have OW and kids in the same house. If a pokie got loose and I had no idea where it was then I'd be worried sick. I'd also find it difficult to know that if a tarantula of mine did try to escape then I might have to kill/hit it, just doesn't seem fair to the spider who doesn't know any better. These are situations I don't want to find myself in, even if the probability of it happening is low. No matter how responsible I am, I can't say hand on heart that I'd never make a mistake. Dogs and cats can be trained and socialised to some extent, inverts can't and if a child grabbed/disturbed an escaped obt/pokie then there's a high chance the spider would bite.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

I agree with both of your points (Leanne/Paul)

With Paul because i don't see why kids should prevent you of doing anything you enjoy as long as it's done with safety in mind.

With Leanne because you can't have 100% peace of mind with these creatures around and kids safety comes first. (depends on the keeping conditions). Paul has a room.

Cruel dilemma.

Let's keep an open mind here, we are not just talking about spiders.
Could be a Centipede (extremely fast and flat) Scorpions, scorplings (some lethal for the young and elderly)


Escapes happens from time to time for diverse reasons and that's part of the hobby.
One of the many aspects of inverts keeping is safety. Terminating the specimen if necessary is something i'm prepared to do.
My clumsiness would have killed it and i would have to live with it.
Better my pet than a neighbor in hospital or dead + bad reputation for the hobby.

Of course, if the escapee is contained in an escape proof room, i would do everything possible or not to get it safely back in its house. No way i would kill it.
Now if this happens in my bathroom, it's another story. With a sad ending.

-J


----------



## VermonFlood (Dec 27, 2011)

That is dependant on the species is it was a H.mac then there would be no choice but if it was only a Chilean Rose for exsample there would be no lethal bite so I would try to avoid it; Unless it went in to a neighbours house where the death may come from a rolled up newspaper then I would try to kill it quickly.


----------



## shellshock187 (Apr 19, 2011)

Well i keep my T's in A T room with the door shut all the time, there are no windows and and only one unit which will be going soon, to be replaced with metal shelving, their is no room to squeez between the carpets and the skirting boards and really no where to go, unless they get out the door,,,,Risk Reduction!!!..i have an OBT, L Klugi, T Stirmi and Two Rosies, the collection will include H macs and other potentially venomous goodies and a host of other T's as i build up...I have 4 kids 3 Dogs, i tell the kids do not go in the T Room unless i am in there and all maintenance is done with the door shut..more risk reduction!!!...I have educated the family to the best of my knowledge, i have put the T's in a room with no where to go, i feel sure that IF one escaped it would be contained....or would it?

Well i been working 12hr night shift's over christmas i came in the other morning, the wife had been in the T Room looking for a torch, at some point.. When i came in the door was wide open:gasp:, the dogs where laying on the carpet in the T room and could have easily investigated one of the enclosures nocking it to the ground as they did with the hamsters the other day. I have no idea how long the room had been left open....:cussing:

no matter how secure you wish to make these things ya just cant cater for other peoples mistakes, on top of that my eldest step son likes to show his mates, i cant reason for their actions as he only does it when i am not about inquisitiveness or curiosity? i hope that he would not be so stupid as to try and take the lids of but you just cant be all places at all times. and the kids seem to be the only ones who stay out of the room unless i am in there...

so no matter how much you try to reduce risk, sure as eggs is eggs, something like the inevitable escape will happen at some stage or another, or you will just get a bite when you least expect it...

So what do we do wrap our selfs up in cotton wool, wrap our children up in fire proof kevlar H Mac protective cotton wool, and teach them nothing of self preservation...buy ya H Macs, OBT, Big Blondie or whatever do as much risk management as you can and hope your teachings will prevail, the rest is in the lap of the gods......and even they cant stop stupidity.....check this out...

I came in from 12 hrs night shift, went to bed got 3.5 hrs sleep, done the usual maintenance but fed my monitor last, realized i was late rushed out the door and left the lid open....my wife came in and the first thing she did was phone me and said,..."where is the fxxxing lizard" i said in the cage...moment of realization..."shit i left the lid open didn't i"....she said yep "he is on the fxxing curtain, and billy had to get cos i weren't going near it" ....guess what came next......

"thank fxxxxck it wasn't the blxxxdy spiders" and then "blar blar blar nag nag nag"

I apologized profusely :bash: ....as i said risk reduction:lol2:......would i kill it, if i couldn't contain it or there was a risk of a bite to the family in an instant....BUT ya just cant stop all risk and we have to live with the choices we make GOOD OR BAD or we would learn nothing go nowhere and do absolutely sod all cos its all to dam risky...Just make sure you shut ya lids close ya doors, and when it comes to maintenance make sure its only you who takes the risk, if i get bit, i can deal with that and so can the wife, if she gets a bite or the kids, i wont be walking for a while lol...jheeeze was that post really that long!!!!


----------



## Stary eyed (Feb 7, 2011)

hazza12 said:


> hard one tbh iv had a Chilo juvie exape recently its still loose i was just about to squish it as i saw it going into the blind spot of my room "behind vivs and mess ect" but then it jumped down the side :/ so i couldn't do anything no sprays can be used as some my spiders are on the vivs so im just keeping room closed ect searching for it every now and then but i should of stopped it earlyer :/



Try sticky pads.

I used them to catch crickets that got out...........Unfortunately it also captured a baby corn that got out as well.:gasp:


----------



## Moonstone (Nov 16, 2010)

Dred and I have a ridiculous amount of T's, both OW and NW. Thus far, we haven't been placed in a situation where this decision had to be made. Personally, I would find it heartbreaking and difficult to kill ANY T. Having said that, you can always say what you think you would do, but when it actually comes down to it, the reaction may be different to what your heart says. We have 2 children, age 11 and 12, who are taught the dangers, the good, the bad, and the ugly factors in keeping Tarantula's. I pray I never have to make the decision to kill a T, but if the situation warrants and justify's it, then so be it.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

I know if I was put in the situation I probably wouldn't be able to do it, no matter how much I needed too. Especially if I had to use my had, I just don't think I could do it with that split second of thinking, which is why my tarantula is high up on a shelf with a book on top of the tank :lol2:


----------



## spidersteve (Jan 25, 2010)

I have a Selenocosmia sling and two Selenobrachys phillipinus slings currently going freestyle in my living room and I was just far too slow to stop them. On reflection I could have just smacked them and squashed them, However thats not me and I'd rather they escaped than died. With the amount of huge house spiders I already have I doubt very much that they will ever be a threat as they have probably already been eaten.


----------



## empirecook (Sep 1, 2009)

I would let it live.


----------

